# G or O?



## wrdavis96 (Aug 24, 2010)

I realize this is probably the wrong forum to get an unbiased answer but I'd like to hear your opinion on choosing G scale or 2-rail O scale. At this point all I'm interested in doing is running a single train indoors on a basic large oval - just something me and my kids can sit and enjoy running and watching. I'm looking at about a 10' X 15' track area using straight DC. I doubt I'll have the time or space to do anything on a large scale, much less a detailed layout (O scale) for the foreseeable future. To be honest I don't have a yearning to really delve into scale modeling or the like but I am concerned with basic prototype accuracy (i.e. correct road name/number for loco type, etc.). I've look at starter sets but I think I'd rather buy a loco I like with the track and power supply I need instead of upgrading later which is what I'm sure will happen anyway.

I've searched through most of the beginner forum archives as well as some O scale forums. I've researched prices as well. As far as cost is concerned I can't see a huge difference but maybe I'm wrong. I guess my questions for you would be: 1) is there a discernable difference in detailing, say between Aristo/USA diesels and Atlas O scale diesels? 2) would expansion costs be drastically different when looking at adding DCC and sound? 3) which scale is best for kids (under 10) to help with? I apologize if this question has been thrown out there before - I didn't see it in the archives. I appreciate everyone's experience and opinions, especially if there's something I'm not factoring in.

Ross


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i would think, that G is better compatible with kids. 
for 0 gauge speaks the lesser space needed. 
you could consider to make an 1:32 narrow gauge layout (with 0 gauge track)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Random thoughts: It's more about what's right for *YOU* Which fits your lifestyle better? ---- G is more robust for little hands (under 6 or so), and usually easier for them to re-rail - but you can fit a LOT more action in the same space with O. ----- I think you'll find both scales tend to paint locos in whatever paint scheme SELLS rather than who actually ran them, with just the occasional nod towards actual road numbers.... but paint is cheap enough if you're brave enough. ---- Most USA and Aristo mainline diesels are HUGE, and built to an odd oversized 1:29 scale (the 'wow' factor)... I only mention it for 2 reasons: 1. it bothers some people, and 2. They generally don't much like the sharper curves that are easiest (and cheapest) to find. ---- G track can be looselaid on the floor or patio and held together with rubber bands for a 'temporary' layout, O scale is a bit fussier because it's smaller. --- O scale usually takes up less space to STORE when put away. ----- Lemax and Dept 56 houses are pretty much O scale, even if the figures are more suitable for G.( if your wife also already collects them it makes a reason to get her involved, too ) ----


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

When I was a kid, I played with both our Lionel trains (sprawling them all over the basement floor) and the G-scale stuff. I found both easy to work with in terms of building railroads, re-railing, etc. The G-scale stuff was cooler to me because I could take the roofs off the cars and put my Star Wars figures inside. Couldn't do that with the Lionel stuff. It was also quieter than the Lionel, though at that age I don't think that mattered. By the time I was 10, we were building the G-scale stuff outside, and I also migrated to doing HO scale indoors. Couldn't do my Star Wars figures with the HO though. That was more my "serious" modeling. If your kids are way under 10, definitely go with the G-scale stuff. My 4-year old (and 7-year old neice) love to play with my G-scale stuff. It's big enough for them to put stuff in the cars. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

The cost of G in many cases is the same as for O. You'd think bigger means more expensive but not always the case. Size of train vs perceived distance travel will be your MOST important tradeoff, IMO. 

Same tradeoff goes for outdoors.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I think that what ever scale you want to run is good as long as it is what you like. I like the idea that all my stuff is the same scale so that I can bring outdoor stuff in and vise versa. I also personally find that the larger scale is easier to work with as I get older and more fun for the kids. This is only my personal opinion. 

I have used various scales in the past. HO is nice and small but too much too deal with and pretty much typical toy train. N scale and Z is way too small for my big nubs.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The main thing to consider is if you ever decide you want to go out doors then you need the G-scale. If your not not ever going to the great out doors then go with the O gauge more available items to choose from. Later RJD


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

The great outdoors is great for O gauge. Tell the hundreds of Britons they shouldn't be using it outdoors. It's been around for decades, just not in the US


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

When it comes to cost, I find that O scale is 25% more than G scale. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dennis, I've noticed this too. I don't know why unless it's b/c there are a lot of die-hard O gauge collectors or old guys with money trying to relive their childhood, especially the 3-rail variety.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My only O knowledged is On3 and I'd much rather have my great nephews handle my Aristo C-16 vs my MM K-27 (On3) loco. G parts are much more robust, designed for rough outdoor weather, while the detailing on the K is fine and to scale for protected running on indoor track...but not from a chid's hand! 
G $cale is your best bet in my opinion. It will also fit your 'not so much to scale' attitude better as many compromises are built in so big trains can run on small circles... 

John


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Tough one to answer. There are many factors to consider, several of which have been mentioned already. I would suggest that you start visiting local hobby shops and going to train shows to see the stuff running. You'll get a much better idea of what will work best for you. Maybe throw out a generalized area of where you live and we can offer you some suggestions on local shops or shows that you might like to visit? 

Good luck, 
Tom


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By wrdavis96 on 23 Aug 2010 10:44 PM 
I'm looking at about a 10' X 15' track area using straight DC. I doubt I'll have the time or space to do anything on a large scale, much less a detailed layout (O scale) for the foreseeable future. To be honest I don't have a yearning to really delve into scale modeling or the like but I am concerned with basic prototype accuracy

Ross


If I were in your shoes (after reading your post) I would probably be leaning heavily toward O Gauge. 

While I still have my O Gauge layout I seldom use it but that is because I have a large outside/inside G Gauge layout. In the end it is whatever makes YOU happy. I have no regrets about my O Gauge purchases and there is nothing wrong with you possibly buying into one scale even if someday you eventually end up with a different scale.

You mentioned "I am concerned with basic prototype accuracy" which brings out one point. 

In O Gauge, with MTH as an example, you can buy their Railking line of semi-accurate models or their Premier line at a significantly higher level of accuracy and cost. With G Gauge MTH does not even make a Premier line and the equivalent of a Premier line in G Gauge would be something like a USA Hudson etc. at a significantly higher cost.

Your 10' x 15' track area will pretty much limit you to a MAXIMUM of 8' curves, Many G Gauge locos and trains cannot manage to go around a 8' curve and if they do they tend to have a lot of overhang which limits how close anything can be to them.

You mentioned 2 rail which I guess is the hot thing now in O Gauge but you might find a lot more things available in 3 rail at a lower cost. 3 rail gives you a fewer problems with things like reverse loops while 2 rail gives you the same limitations as we have with G Gauge. Granted some don't like the 3rd rail - especially when it is not blackened.

In my case I went with all stainless steel O Gauge rail including turnouts which does expand the potential for use in layouts that might expand outdoor or into unheated and uncooled areas.

Another issue is the availability and cost of things like buildings. In many ways G Gauge and O Gauge are different worlds.

Whatever appeals to you is probably what you will ultimately be most happy with (in my opinion).

Jerry


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I've modeled every scale except S. I currently have my N scale stored in 2 plastic crates, On30, and Large Scale {1/24}. The space alloted [10X15] would restrict you to 4' radius [8' diameter] curves in Large Scale and very little scenery. This means you couldn't run large locos or cars. Many modelers have built very fine RRs in smaller spaces. 
Young children would do better with Large Scale. I have a Thomas set for my grandkids. It is track powered. Almost everything else is or will be battery powered. 
Costs are very similiar. You can get inexpensive in both sizes. You can spend alot $$ in either. The lemax and dept 56 buildings are most of my O scale buildings. I do use some Lemax figures with the LS. People are where I see the most price difference. 
One point in favor of Large Scale is when you begin to want more; it is easier to move Large Scale outside than O scale. More products built for outdoors in LS. Even though O scale can be taken outside, you have to protect them from UV rays. 
In closing, visit clubs or individuals in your area to see what works. Remember to chose what pleases you. If you are unhappy then you lose interest. 

Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR [1:24} 
Coyote Ridge RR [On30] 
Caddo Mills, TX


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Incidentally, Marc, the editor at GR, has an O/1 dual-gauge in his backyard; a bit heady for a beginner, however.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure where to start with this one... 

I'm the editor of the largest O gauge/scale magazine in the U.S. (_O Gauge Railroading_ magazine), but I'm also a long-time participant in the Large Scale segment of the hobby, was active in a garden railroading club when I lived in Virginia, and also wrote a book on the subject back in the early 90s. I have a small Large Scale layout "growing" in my garage at present and have two O gauge pikes (both 3-rail) inside my home. If I had to choose one scale or the other, I would be hard pressed to do so because I thoroughly enjoy both. 

The initial post in this thread stated that the railroad would be built indoors in a 10'x15' space. You can certainly find ample train items to choose from in either O or Large Scale that will fit that space, but in 2-rail O scale the selection will be somewhat more limited. 

It was also stated that prototypical train items are desired, and here again there is a good variety to choose from in either O gauge (2-rail or 3-rail), as well as in Large Scale. You'll likely have to avoid large articulated locomotives and such due to the relatively tight curves required in that 10' dimension, but there are still a good number of items available. The 10' restriction will impact you more with Large Scale and 2-rail O gauge than it will with 3-rail O gauge. 

If you're interested only in "straight DC" operation and a layout that is not going to be fully detailed with scenery and such, my own feeling is that you might be better off going with Large Scale. As others have noted, LS is also a bit more "kid friendly" and more durable when it comes to a lot of handling. 

Cost wise, it pretty much depends on what types of locomotives and other items appeal to you, but I've generally found Large Scale to be a bit more affordable, in many instances, than either 3-rail or 2-rail O gauge. Atlas O locomotives and rolling stock are highly prototypical, as are the Premier locomotives offered by MTH and brass offerings from firms like 3rd Rail. In the Large Scale arena, I would recommend looking at USA Trains, Accucraft, Bachmann, and Aristo-Craft. Do some homework and see what is available. Then, decide on what era of railroading might be of most interest to you, and even whether you're drawn to narrow gauge or standard gauge railroading. You might even have a favorite prototype road that you would like to focus on. Those kinds of decisions, once made, will definitely help you narrow the field and lead to something that you will find most satisfying and rewarding. 

There is NO best scale or gauge in this hobby. As others have noted, it's really all a matter of personal preferences and individual circumstances (including one's hobby budget).


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I 'll help you







Hey anybody got a quater I can borrow


----------



## wrdavis96 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm leaning toward G because of the size. I'm not much of a modeler but I'm assuming that it will be easier to modifiy if I want to get into that. I'm going to narrow it to standard gauge, 1980's, western railroads as my preference. Probably 4-axle power looking at the GP30, 38-2, or 40's that are available and more compatible with my available space. I've read lots of opinions here about Aristo vs. USA locos and for the most part it seems like it's a 50/50 preference. 

Can someone tell me if the MRC Control Master 20 is sufficient or bump up to the bigger 10 amp pack? 

Any other last-minute advice is appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Ross


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

The MRC Control Master 20 will be fine for what you are planning to do.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

At the risk of overgeneralizing, if you love trains, you will go with G. If you love railroads, you will go with N scale. 

Sort of what I'm saying is those whose eyes (many of which are dimming with age) fixate on the trains themselves will love G. Those who want to build indoor empires showing miles of trackage, lots of scenery, etc, will go with N. 

O is a good compromise for indoors, but of course, as has been mentioned, there's no perfect or right scale.


----------



## wrdavis96 (Aug 24, 2010)

Good point - that's why I'm looking at O or G. I'd rather watch trains go by than spend time building a layout. I'm in the Army so a move every 3 years or so tends to disrupt any effort to build something long-term.

Thanks again.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By wrdavis96 on 26 Aug 2010 06:06 AM 
I'm in the Army so a move every 3 years or so tends to disrupt any effort to build something long-term.


if moving is a part of life, you might consider to build not a layout of fix dimensions, but a number of standardized modules, that can be joined as avaiable space dictates.

(maybe using a standard transport pallet sized box, where you can slide in the various segments with track, scenery and all)


----------



## CROW1 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have G Scale and Ho and 4 kids no matter what you get the kids will love it but for younger kids the MTH 3 rail track sets are great they have great 

sound, awesome smoke units, talking stations automatic couplers etc. Ho is hard for little kids G scale is nice but so big O scale is what I grew up 

with along with HO. My friend bought the MTH stuff for his 9 year old boy and 4 year old boy you get a lot for the money at MTH. G is for people 

that have a lot of room, Ho is for peopple who want a lot of stuff in a average area, O is a happy medium I only send you this so you look at the 

MTH if my kids were little I would get a MTH set, but now they are Teen and above and we model HO and G SCALE don't like O scale for long term

railroads for that we run HO and we set up the G from NOV-JAN through the entire house. Here is a MTH link 

http://www.mthtrains.com/start/sets


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Ross

Have you considered trying On30? This is O-scale albeit narrow gauge and it runs on the same gauge track as HO. In fact you can purchase commercial HO track and run these trains. Bachmann has a wide variety of rolling stock and many steam locomotives to choose from. i am in the process of hand laying track on an indoor On30 layout that was reclaimed from HO. 

The only drawback if you use commercial track made for HO trains for On30 equipment is the cross tie size and spacing is a bit out of scale. Some find this annoying, others don't think it makes much difference to their eyes.

The prices for On30 are much lower than many O-scale trains, especially brass.


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

of course if you want largescale trains but want to run on O guage track which is roughly 32 mm (british standeds ?) then http://www.7-8ths.info/ is a site to check out 

Narrow guage on a big scale .


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ross 

As one with a significant accumulation of O SCALE TWO RAIL [and O scale 3 rail, HOn30, S, etc...] I suggest you select "G", specically 1:29 scale for the following reasons: 

a] It meets your criteria of having rolling stock and motive power from the 1980s 
b] It meets your criteria of having paint schemes for "western" roads. 
c] It is far more robust [for shipping every 3 years] than O 2 rail 
d] O scale 2 rail cars and motive power typically require a minimum of 48 in radius curves [ that is 8 foot diameter], versus 30 inch radius [5 foot diameter for most 1:29 equipment except for large freight and passenger cars. 
e] It is cost equivalent +/- 10% 
f] There is actually more 1:29 variety. Alan Miller, currently editing OGR probably woulld disagree, but that is because Atlas, Weaver, and MTH are now offering many of their 3 rail products with O scale 2R wheel sets. The level of detail has been reduced to improve the cost model and spread it over a larger customer base. My prime example is the loss of the highly detailed Intermountain freight cars which "reappeared as [IIRC] Atllas products with much less fine detail. 

Just my usual biased opinion. Hope it helps. 

Regards


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

degill2 - 7/8n2 runs on #1 gauge (45mm) track. O-gauge (32mm) work out to 2' gauge in 16mm (1:19) trains, and is widely popular in the UK. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

k, degill2 is referring to 7/8n18 on 32mm, which is 18" gauge. A number of lines--more than most people realize--were built to 18" gauge. While not widespread, not that eccentric. 

Matter of fact, your magazine published a nice article in Feb 2000 of Charlie Lix's 7/8n18 gauge layout. A photo of Charlie's Oscar critter appears in this month's GR too, b/c it inspired a 1:20.3 model based on Charlie's. 

Later 

Dave V


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By degill2 on 30 Aug 2010 02:54 PM 
of course if you want largescale trains but want to run on O guage track which is roughly 32 mm (british standeds ?) then http://www.7-8ths.info/ is a site to check out 

Narrow guage on a big scale . 



While the mainstay of the website cited is 7/8n2 and 7/8n18 (both 1:13.7 or 1:13.3), it also has 1/12 category (which is dollhouse size and close enough to combine with 7/8 scale for some of us). 


Also, there's even a modeler who goes by Dieselwater, who has created 1/12 models on HO track, which, I guess would come out to about a 1-foot gauge. He has designed some incredibly detailed industrial scenes, with these tracks running inside model warehouses and industries.

There's also an increasing number of posts being made to 1/10, 1/8 and even 1/6 and 1/5. 


16mm, On30 are included and there are some 1:20.3 who post their work from time to time. 



If you fascinated with building trains or reading up on 2' gauge and below prototype lines worldwide, including U.S., this site should definitely be up there in your bookmarks. While most of the work is scratchbuilt, there's also a fair amount of kitbashing and there are even kits and trains sold by modelers from time to time for those unable for various reasons to make their own. 


The site ranks pretty high in civility as well. I can't recall a single post being deleted in the several years I've been a member. 


Dave V


----------



## wrdavis96 (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe someone can explain this and alleviate one concern I have. Why don't the two biggest mfgrs (Aristo, USA) of 1:29 update their catalogs? Both of them have last year's on their websites. Just makes me wonder if they only do this every couple of years.


----------

